

Is there startup focus on mobile health? - stingtao

Basically, I'd like to focus on this area for the startup.
I'd like to know if there are some startups focusing on this and how do they do so far? What are the strong ones?
======
bartonfink
What does mobile health mean? The level of disrepair of mobile devices?
Getting health information from a mobile device? Staying healthy by moving
around?

------
mfrye
<http://zocdoc.com> <https://drchrono.com>

